# FREE BOUTIQUE SBC CIGAR SAMPLER (Strings Attached ;))



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Now that I have your attention, here's the deal. I need some help and I'm willing to compensate you for your zero risk minimal time commitment of 10 to 15 minutes with a $40 small batch cigar boutique sampler.

As many others here, I have another hobby outside of cigars, just in case there is any money left LOL. I am a part-time numismatist and attend multiple shows a year. In about a week (November 14th), the US Mint will release a new proof silver coin. I need to purchase several of them. The problem, purchase limit is 1 per household. This is where I need your help.

The offer: you make a purchase from the US Mint website (it's a secure .gov website), receive the coin, and ship it to me. The cost of this coin is $65.95. Shipping to you is $4.95. Insured shipping from you to me is $9. Total cost - $80. I will of course reimburse you the full $80 (via PayPal friends or check, whatever you prefer). For your troubles, I will send you a $40 small batch cigar sampler that I will purchase from SBC and have them ship directly to you for EACH coin you can get me (yes, if you are able to purchase two, you will get two different samplers or one bigger sampler).

The link to the item is below:

https://catalog.usmint.gov/american...oof-coin-19XE.html?cgid=2019-product-schedule

Full disclosure, I did have this post approved by a moderator and have Jack's blessing.

My word and integrity is all I have. If my tenure, feedback, and reputation here is enough to prove that, great. If not, I am more than willing to deposit "escrow funds" upfront in a moderator's account until this is complete (Jack is also on board with this idea if it helps). This is risk free. If I get hit by a bus tomorrow, US mint accepts returns for full refunds, no questions asked. I will send out payments and SBC sampler's within 48 hours of receipt. If you have extraordinary circumstances, like credit card bill coming due right after purchase, just let me know, we will figure it out.

IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO PARTICIPATE, PLEASE POST YOUR COMMITMENT BELOW (USER NAME AND NUMBER OF COINS YOU CAN BUY, UP TO 2)
@Bigjohn - 1 coin

Keep in mind, the limit is one per HOUSEHOLD. The only way you can get 2 is if you and your spouse/friend create two different accounts with US mint, use different credit cards, have different email addresses and phone numbers, and ship to different addresses. US Mint is strict. They audit orders and will cancel both if they suspect the same person is purchasing two coins.

Also keep in mind that these may not be easy to get. US Mint it will sell out within minutes, if not seconds. That means you need to have your account set up and ready, your shipping and payment information pre-populated, and hit refresh until the product is posted to make a purchase right away. The site will likely crash but you will receive email confirmation from the Mint. These will go on sale on Thursday, November 14th at 12:00:00PM EST. I will post hints and tips as well as reminders over the past several days.

Finally, The package must be sent to me unopened, as received from the Mint. I will be sending these coins to a grading company and they require original packaging and postmark date in order to give the coin appropriate designations and verify authenticity. You can use a sharpie to black out your name and address if you wish, but the package should remain sealed. Just stick it in another box and send it my way.

BONUS OFFER: if we are able to get to 15 confirmed orders, I will run a random drawing for a 5er from my own stash (WILL INCLUDE AN OPUS X). The winner will receive that on the top of the SPC simpler.

Thank you in advance for your help. I am sure there will be questions, I am happy to answer whatever questions you might have. I will start at PM thread with everyone with confirmed orders to exchange shipping information and verify preferred methods of payment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

@lex61 - 1 coin


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I will help if I can (timing may be an issue). Already have a US Mint acct. No sampler necessary, just happy to help.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> I will help if I can (timing may be an issue). Already have a US Mint acct. No sampler necessary, just happy to help.


I certainly appreciate it!! Since this is an equal opportunity offer, I will just tack on extra $40 to the reimb payment so you can buy a treat you desire. I know you have other preferences, not available at SBC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Bigjohn said:


> I certainly appreciate it!! Since this is an equal opportunity offer, I will just tack on extra $40 to the reimb payment so you can buy a treat you desire. I know you have other preferences, not available at SBC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No need. If you insist, I'd rather have the SBC cigars. But let me see if I can even be available when I need to.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

@s1n3 n0m1n3 - 1 Coin


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I signed up for the reminder.  @Rondo


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks gang, keep it going. I will send out reminders and tips to make the purchase process as quick and smooth as possible. I am optimistic and am already putting together the package for that additional drawing. Me thinks a TAA exclussive in addition to that Opus will be be a nice touch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

@cigardann - 1 coin


----------



## Flawlessly (Oct 3, 2017)

Bigjohn said:


> Thanks gang, keep it going. I will send out reminders and tips to make the purchase process as quick and smooth as possible. I am optimistic and am already putting together the package for that additional drawing. Me thinks a TAA exclussive in addition to that Opus will be be a nice touch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you send you either NGC or PGFC?

What's the percentage of getting PF69UC and PF70UC ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Flawlessly said:


> When you send you either NGC or PGFC?
> 
> What's the percentage of getting PF69UC and PF70UC ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Who knows what the quality on these will be. I had seen new releases come back 50-50, I had also seen 75 (69) / 25 (70). Every now and again everything comes back 68 or 69, which totally sucks. Really depends on the quality of dies, strike, and handling. Post here if you'd like to be in on the offer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly (Oct 3, 2017)

Bigjohn said:


> Who knows what the quality on these will be. I had seen new releases come back 50-50, I had also seen 75 (69) / 25 (70). Every now and again everything comes back 68 or 69, which totally sucks. Really depends on the quality of dies, strike, and handling. Post here if you'd like to be in on the offer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see the mintage is 30000, I don't think it's gonna fly. Unless if you are one of those big guns, you probably will get 75% of 70, other than that this is a big gamble.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Flawlessly said:


> I see the mintage is 30000, I don't think it's gonna fly. Unless if you are one of those big guns, you probably will get 75% of 70, other than that this is a big gamble.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Agreed, it's a gamble. I am fine owning the risk here. You guys get paid upfront regardless. Post here if you are in on the offer. My word and integrity is worth more than money to me, I made a commitment and will not back out of the offer, you WILL receive what I had promised. Keep in mind, I am a collector. Some of these will go to coin shows. Some of these will go to my kids, some will remain in the collection. I hope to get enough just send more than that to the grading company in order to be able to keep what I need in 70's, even if it costs me more money

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I've had dealings with @BigJon and don't doubt his word.


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

@S&W - 1 coin


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

@Olecharlie - 1 coin


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

I can see you're really into this, happy to help if I can get allocation. @Ewood - 1 coin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Updated Commitment List:

@lex61 - 1 
@curmudgeonista - 1 (maybe)
@s1n3 n0m1n3 - 1 
@Rondo - 1 
@CgarDann - 1 
@S&W - 1 
@Olecharlie - 1 
@Ewood - 1

Signups still open

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I signed up and have a lookout on stand by for you John!


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> I signed up and have a lookout on stand by for you John!


Awesome sauce! I will send out some tips on making this quicker and easier as we get closer. I will also send out regular reminders, including the morning of. The key will be to sign up for the US mint account ahead of time, which takes like 30 seconds. Populate and save your billing and shipping information, as well as your credit card, which will take a couple more minutes. On the morning of the release, login a few minutes ahead of time, be on the product page, hit refresh exactly at 12:00:00 eastern, and complete checkout process within seconds. It's quite simple, just comes down to precision and timing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry12321 (Aug 8, 2019)

In to help with 1 coin


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

Wow, people are advertising these on ebay, pre sale of course, for $500-2000. Is it because of the low mintage, or because these are not offered normally?


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

BobP said:


> Wow, people are advertising these on ebay, pre sale of course, for $500-2000. Is it because of the low mintage, or because these are not offered normally?


This happens with every new release, trying to hype it up. I can list my gym shirt on eBay for $500, doesn't mean I will get it. That said, some coins do better than others but only time will show. I'd seen hype turn into nothing with pricing leveling off to release price as soon as everyone had theirs in hand. I'd seen prices drop to well below release. I'd also seen them stay higher than release price. It's always a crystal ball guess. eBay is a whole different discussion though, between 15% selling fees, being on the hook for $$ for up to 6 months, them always taking buyers' side, and the hoops sellers have to jump through, it's PITA deserving its own thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

I was using ebay as an example. Again, just an example, some dealers are already offering $500 for a coin. It is certainly worth the risk. I subscribe to the theory that silver will eventually go north of $50 ounce someday, so I wouldn't consider this a risk in a way. I think you are definitely onto something here with this low minted coin the more I research it. I am sure it will pay back very well. Not trying to crap on your thread in any way, I usually just purchase bullion and junk. This definitely peaked my interest. Thank you.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Bigjohn said:


> Awesome sauce! I will send out some tips on making this quicker and easier as we get closer. I will also send out regular reminders, including the morning of. The key will be to sign up for the US mint account ahead of time, which takes like 30 seconds. Populate and save your billing and shipping information, as well as your credit card, which will take a couple more minutes. On the morning of the release, login a few minutes ahead of time, be on the product page, hit refresh exactly at 12:00:00 eastern, and complete checkout process within seconds. It's quite simple, just comes down to precision and timing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will do my best on time and timing, I am still working full time and have no idea what situation I will be dealing with at that moment. If it is at all possible I will be available.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> I will do my best on time and timing, I am still working full time and have no idea what situation I will be dealing with at that moment. If it is at all possible I will be available.


Really appreciate the help! I also work during that time so I understand. I usually set a reminder on my phone 5 minutes before the release and go "use the restroom" lol. The purchase doesn't take long if all info is populated in advance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

5 days to release. Signups still open. Help a brother out and score some great cigars! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

I need a few more people to sign up so am raising the offer for everyone (including those already signed up). You will receive your choice of $50 SBC sampler OR $50 cash (well...PayPal or check )
I will still raffle off some premium cigars in addition to this if we get to 15
4 days to release



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scudder (Aug 8, 2019)

@scudder -1 coin


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Signups still open. Keep in mind, this is something you can easily do from your mobile device. Being in front of the computer is a little easier but I have successfully done it from my phone without any issues. For those that signed up, thank you!!! I will share some tips to make sure this goes smoothly for you.

Most important key to getting this done quickly is taking 10 minutes ahead of time to prep:

1. Create your account at usmint.gov
2. Save your shipping, billing, and credit card info

That simple, literally takes less than 10 minutes. 

SET YOUR ALARMS AND REMINDERS. Release is at Noon 12:00:00 EASTERN Time this Thursday the 14th. The day of release:

1. Log into your account a few minutes before the release and get to the product page
2. Refresh right at 12:00:00 (product won’t be available before the clock hits 12, there is a chance that the site gets jammed if you wait to long past 12, I suspect it will sell out very quickly)
3. You will already see a quantity of 1 selected. Hit “add to bag”
4. A pop-up will appear with a red checkout button, hit it.
5. Your info should auto populate. In a payment method drop down, select the credit card you previously saved. Your payment info will populate EXCEPT the CCV security code (the 3 or 4 digit code on the back of your card). Enter the code, scroll all the way down to select “confirm order” and you are done! 

Again, the entire process is super quick. A little prep and precision is all it takes.

It will help tremendously if you run through a sample process (go through all steps without pressing the final “confirm order” button) on a random product just so you know what to expect and make sure your account works and no information is missing. 

THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR YOUR HELP!! I WILL MAKE SURE YOU ARE REWARDED FOR YOUR TIME AND EFFORT!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly (Oct 3, 2017)

I can see @Bigjohn really into this coin release, and I want to help, but I don't need any rewards. Count me in - 1 coin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Flawlessly said:


> I can see @Bigjohn really into this coin release, and I want to help, but I don't need any rewards. Count me in - 1 coin.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I really appreciate your help brother! This is an equal opportunity offer, so I will just add an extra $50 to your reimbursement payment. It is absolutely awesome that you are willing to do that with no strings attached, really speaks of your character, but I will reward everyone equally and run a raffle in addition to that, as a thank you for everyone's time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Thank you all for signing up! Would love to get a few more folks to sign up. Updated list:

@lex61 - 1 
@curmudgeonista - 1 (maybe)
@s1n3 n0m1n3 - 1 
@Rondo - 1 
@CgarDann - 1 
@S&W - 1 
@Olecharlie - 1 
@Ewood - 1 
@Barry12321 - 1 
@scudder - 1 
@Flawlessly - 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

UPPING THE OFFER TO $60 PAYOUT!!!
I would love to get to my original goal of 15 orders. To try and get a few more signups, I am increasing the payout to $60 (this includes everyone already signed up )
Your choice, $60 PayPal or $60 SBC sampler (link below) or $60 pipe sampler of your choice. This will take you 15 minutes, you can do it from your phone.

https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/small-batch-surprise-60

EXACTLY 48 HOURS TO RELEASE!!!

Mark your calendars, set your reminders, create the account and save your shipping/payment info in advance.

Your combined time commitment is only about 15 minutes. Sign up in this thread

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Just over 24 hours to release. I am certainly looking for a few more volunteers to help me out. 

Those already signed up, if you haven’t done so already, create your Mint account and save your billing/shipping/payment info today, it will make things go smoother tomorrow. 

SET YOUR ALARMS / REMINDERS FOR 11:50 AM EASTERN TIME TO GIVE YOU ENOUGH TIME TO LOG IN AND GET TO THE PRODUCT PAGE

Thank you all for helping out, I really appreciate it and will make it worth your time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Updated list. Still some time to sign up to claim a free $60 sampler from Vader or small batch cigars, your pick (or a cash payment through PayPal). A couple of newer members have contacted me directly via p.m. Please post your interest here so that I can properly keep track of everyone and I will add you to the list

Updated Commitment List:
@lex61 - 1 
@curmudgeonista - 1 (maybe)
@s1n3 n0m1n3 - 1 
@Rondo - 1 
@CgarDann - 1 
@S&W - 1 
@Olecharlie - 1 
@Ewood - 1 
@Barry12321 - 1 
@scudder - 1 
@Flawlessly - 1 
@Travoline - 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

@Mich_smoker 1 coin


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Updated Commitment List:
@lex61 - 1 
@curmudgeonista - 1 (maybe)
@s1n3 n0m1n3 - 1 
@Rondo - 1 
@CgarDann - 1 
@S&W - 1 
@Olecharlie - 1 
@Ewood - 1 
@Barry12321 - 1 
@scudder - 1 
@Flawlessly - 1 
@Travoline - 1 
@cracker1397-1 coin for @JtAv8tors deal I will send PM to you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

I'll be the 15th if you still need one. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

MattT said:


> I'll be the 15th if you still need one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


You were in brother! I can take a couple more knowing that a few people might not be able to make it. If I end up with more than 15, I would be happy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Updated list. Sign-ups will remain open until one hour prior to release. Sign up here. Payout is your choice of a very special EZ sampler from Vader, SBC sampler, or $60 payout via PayPal

@lex61 - 1 
@curmudgeonista - 1 (maybe) 
@s1n3 n0m1n3 - 1 
@Rondo - 1 
@CgarDann - 1 
@S&W - 1 
@Olecharlie - 1 
@Ewood - 1 
@Barry12321 - 1 
@scudder - 1 
@Flawlessly - 1 
@Travoline - 1 
@Mich_smoker - 1
@cracker1397 - 1
@MattT - 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

I do realize that some people might get skanked with website crashing or other things issues. If we get to a total of 10 confirmed orders, I will run a raffle for everyone on the list. The raffle will include some premium cigars, including Opus X, EZ, and TAA exclusives. Vader might also pitch in with a few extras based on the total Number of people that select to get his sampler rather than the SBC sampler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SecretAsianMan (Mar 2, 2019)

Hey bigjohn, is this a "more the merrier" kind of situation where I should just try to order the coins for you if I can?

No need to send me cigars, you've already done well by me. If I can help, I'll help.


----------



## Flawlessly (Oct 3, 2017)

@Bigjohn I'm getting ready to get you a coin... well will try my best. Helping others is fun.  especially buying things shopping. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

SecretAsianMan said:


> Hey bigjohn, is this a "more the merrier" kind of situation where I should just try to order the coins for you if I can?
> 
> No need to send me cigars, you've already done well by me. If I can help, I'll help.


I sure appreciate it brother!! Everyone who secures an order will be treated equally or risks major damage to their mailbox 
We are yet to get together for a cigar, need to fix that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

2 HOURS TO "GO TIME!!"

A couple last minute tips. Please make sure you have the right product, a lot of mint coins look similar. 19XE is the product number, here is the link

https://catalog.usmint.gov/american...oof-coin-19XE.html?cgid=2019-product-schedule

Also, if you did a test run through the process, make sure you emptied your cart, otherwise you might end up purchasing it in 2 hours.

Thank you all for helping out!! Good luck today 

Updated Commitment List:
@lex61 - 1
@curmudgeonista - 1 (maybe)
@s1n3 n0m1n3 - 1
@Rondo - 1
@CgarDann - 1
@S&W - 1
@Olecharlie - 1
@Ewood - 1
@Barry12321 - 1
@scudder - 1
@Flawlessly - 1
@Travoline - 1
@Mich_smoker - 1
@cracker1397 -1
@MattT - 1
@SecretAsianMan - 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm now available, thought I would be stuck in a meeting. I am trying for you!


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

restomod said:


> I'm now available, thought I would be stuck in a meeting. I am trying for you!


I appreciate it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

10 minutes to go! Remember to log in. Check your cart, make sure it’s empty (assuming you did a test run through the process). Double check your address book and payment method, make sure all your info is saved. Navigate to product page. Click Refresh exactly at 12 EST, the blue button will turn red allowing you to make the purchase. The website may crash, completing the purchase in the first few seconds will help


----------



## restomod (Nov 23, 2017)

Well their website was a shit show come go live time but I have an order number.


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

success! I had to manually enter my cc as it kept having errors populating my stored cc info.


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

I have one in my cart but it crashes every time I try and check out... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Travoline said:


> I have one in my cart but it crashes every time I try and check out...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


try the manually entered cc maybe?


----------



## restomod (Nov 23, 2017)

Travoline said:


> I have one in my cart but it crashes every time I try and check out...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep trying, did the same for me and eventually went through.


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

Order#USM07220857
Wouldn't pull up my shipping address. Had to type it in about 10 times hit continue and it would crash. Finally got it to go through.

That was oddly exhilarating....


----------



## Flawlessly (Oct 3, 2017)

Haha they have sh!t loads of traffic, I had to refresh the page 50 times, then went back and forth to load that baby out. Finally I have an order showing "Processing" Cheers...

order # USM07203130


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry, I missed it. Had an important business call come in just before they went live.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

That was a waste of 15 minutes of my life. Even more sad was the knowledge that our government can’t seem to afford a decent server farm.


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Site was garbage. it kept timing out until the item was old out


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

I was unsuccessful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Sorry. I tried like crazy, got one in my bag, but wasn't able to check out due to the page crashing. It's still in my bag but says unavailable now. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## scudder (Aug 8, 2019)

i tried but the site kept on crashing on me...sorry


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

I finally made it to the last place to hit a button and then this popped up... sorry man I tried and had everything ready but kept getting a refresh screen and then that.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Well Folks, this was the most frustrating order placement I had EVER experienced, for that, I am sorry 
Those that tried and got skanked, you are awesome for trying!!
For those that managed to snag an order, you are friggen rockstars!!!
PLEASE POST YOUR ORDER NUMBERS HERE AND I WILL CONTACT YOU VIA PM FOR NEXT STEPS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Had one in my cart before the crash. 
Maybe it will still be there when things are up again. 
Worst server ever.

At least they were nice enough to send me the [email protected]:11









I try again and it's in my cart but they take it away.


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

Another shutout. I added it to my cart but was unable to complete the checkout even with saved information. Sorry @Bigjohn. I hope the ones you get are all 70's!


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Bigjohn said:


> Well Folks, this was the most frustrating order placement I had EVER experienced, for that, I am sorry
> Those that tried and got skanked, you are awesome for trying!!
> For those that managed to snag an order, you are friggen rockstars!!!
> PLEASE POST YOUR ORDER NUMBERS HERE AND I WILL CONTACT YOU VIA PM FOR NEXT STEPS
> ...


tried bud but, as other said and you likely know, the website was a disaster and kept giving me an error even though it was in my cart

was incredibly frustrating and fun

sorry


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

why am i not surprised that a .gov website cant handle a little traffic nor seem to allow a purchase despite card/address being pre loaded

the funniest part is that i just now ( 1228 ) got the text reminding me about the noon sale

maybe a few more taxes would fix it


----------



## restomod (Nov 23, 2017)

Dear Valued Customer:
We are processing your recent order placed with the United States Mint. You will receive a confirmation email with more details within 24 hours.

Thank you for shopping with the United States Mint.
Order Number: USM07216207


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

here is the conf# USM07212008


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Worked on this for over an hour. Locked my phone up, site crashed.... on my last try it said the item is no longer available


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SecretAsianMan (Mar 2, 2019)

Sorry man, I was 15 minutes late and it was sold out already 

I set an alarm and everything, but life got in the way (screaming toddler).


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Well, we got 4 so far. If anyone else got an order number, please post it ASAP. I will contact everyone with payment and shipping details shortly. 
@Mich_smoker - USM07212008
@restomod - USM07216207
@Flawlessly - USM07203130
@S&W - USM07220857

EVERYONE ELSE, THANK YOU FOR TRYING!!! I WILL STILL RUN A RAFFLE FOR EVERYONE THAT SIGNED UP IN APPRECIATION FOR YOUR TIME AND EFFORT!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Bigjohn said:


> Well, we got 4 so far. If anyone else got an order number, please post it ASAP. I will contact everyone with payment and shipping details shortly.
> @Mich_smoker - USM07212008
> @restomod - USM07216207
> @Flawlessly - USM07203130
> ...


I will still add in a donation to the raffle as well 

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

I tried buddy. Man you weren't kidding on the demand!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SecretAsianMan (Mar 2, 2019)

I never would have guessed that US mint coins would have been so in demand. Glad you were able to get some orders through!


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> I will still add in a donation to the raffle as well
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


All 4 people been messaged and asked to select their preferred method of bombing.....urr...I mean destruction......sorry, Payment 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Bigjohn said:


> All 4 people been messaged and asked to select their preferred method of bombing.....urr...I mean destruction......sorry, Payment
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds good I will check back in when i land in a couple
Hours to see how many I need to send out

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Barry12321 (Aug 8, 2019)

Got lucky and went through this morning...

# USM07218867


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Barry12321 said:


> Got lucky and went through this morning...
> 
> # USM07218867


You guys are real pros! This was the most difficult purchase I'd ever experienced from the Mint and the first time I was shut out myself. US Mint puts out well over 100 new products per year but only 1 or 2 of them are actually a fiasco like this.

I may have more similar offers in the future next time a Mint product sparks my interest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

Kudos on putting this deal together. If the results here are indicative only about a third of the people who tried to purchase these coins actually suceeded. Thats a good omen for the future value of this issue. Good luck on the grades hopefully you get some good ones.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Bigjohn said:


> Well, we got 4 so far. If anyone else got an order number, please post it ASAP. I will contact everyone with payment and shipping details shortly.
> @Mich_smoker - USM07212008
> @restomod - USM07216207
> @Flawlessly - USM07203130
> ...


Adding @Barry12321 to the list of those that were able to secure an order for tracking purposes.

Everyone had been paid. Everyone who selected cigar samples has orders placed and confirmed

Please post tracking numbers when you have them.

I am trying to sneak in a few vacation days next week. In the meantime, I have some cigars coming my way that I would like to include in the raffle, I should receive them by the time I'm back. As soon as I come back, I will run a raffle for all participants, successful or not, as a thank you for y'alls time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly (Oct 3, 2017)

@Bigjohn My coin... oh sorry lol your coin is shipped from the Mint on the way to my house.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Flawlessly said:


> @Bigjohn My coin... oh sorry lol your coin is shipped from the Mint on the way to my house.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for the update brother!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

I got a shipping notice from the mint as well.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

S&W said:


> I got a shipping notice from the mint as well.


Great! The Mint will likely ship out the rest of the orders between today and tomorrow.

Please remember to keep packages sealed, just drop the box in another package. I will probably send them all off to get graded when I get them, the grading company requires untampered original packaging

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry12321 (Aug 8, 2019)

@Bigjohn, got the coin today, and the SBC sampler. Thanks so much. Will put this in the mailbox tomorrow for you!


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

I got a shipping notice as well, still no estimated delivery date available. I will update you when I know more.

tracking #74899994662786675207


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Barry12321 said:


> @Bigjohn, got the coin today, and the SBC sampler. Thanks so much. Will put this in the mailbox tomorrow for you!


Thank you for a quick turn around, have a great trip! Ping me when you are back in town, let's grab a smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod (Nov 23, 2017)

Mine is on it's way as of late last night as well:

74899994662792893022


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks for the update! I will be sure to leave everyone trader feedback as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

74899994662792897709 

Scheduled delivery:Saturday 11/23/2019 by end of day
IN TRANSIT
Out for delivery
SALISBURY, NC

'Bout time. I'll get this shipped back out Monday.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

S&W said:


> 74899994662792897709
> 
> Scheduled delivery:Saturday 11/23/2019 by end of day
> 
> ...


Thank you for the update! Keep the thread bookmarked. will post some pictures around mid week with what will be raffling off as a thank you for everyone that tried. There will be at least a first and second place. It's been a couple of months since I've destroyed mailboxes, this is as good a reason as any 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod (Nov 23, 2017)

Mine was changed from a Mon delivery to Tuesday, will post pics when it gets here, unopened pics of course.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

restomod said:


> Mine was changed from a Mon delivery to Tuesday, will post pics when it gets here, unopened pics of course.


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Tracking shows delivery today. I'll get it turned around on Monday.


----------



## Natefiet (Jul 7, 2019)

This might explain why you guys were having such difficulty the other day.

https://www.coinworld.com/news/us-c...e-limited-edition-silver-american-eagle-sales

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Package arrived! I will get it ready (unopened) and send out Monday.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Mich_smoker said:


> Package arrived! I will get it ready (unopened) and send out Monday.


Woot woot! Thanks brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly (Oct 3, 2017)

Mine shows next Tuesday... well... stil waiting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

Holy moly @Bigjohn! I first thought you were nuts for offering this deal. Then I did a little homework and thought it was probably going to work out for you. After the logjam trying to check out, I was feeling like you were going to do pretty good. Then after reading that Coinworld article and poking around on E-bay... You're going to make out like a bandit. Good on you!!!! 
Package arrived today and I'll send it out Monday.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

S&W said:


> Holy moly @Bigjohn! I first thought you were nuts for offering this deal. Then I did a little homework and thought it was probably going to work out for you. After the logjam trying to check out, I was feeling like you were going to do pretty good. Then after reading that Coinworld article and poking around on E-bay... You're going to make out like a bandit. Good on you!!!!
> 
> Package arrived today and I'll send it out Monday.


Never know how these things turn out. I've certainly lost my shirt on some and did fine on others. That said, I am not a dealer or a flipper, I am a collector so, luckily, I am not after profits. Getting them graded can take a couple of months, by then prices usually settle down. I really hope to get a few perfect grades to put in my and the kids' collection for a long term keep. I certainly wouldn't have been able to do that without your guys' help

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

Bigjohn said:


> Never know how these things turn out. I've certainly lost my shirt on some and did fine on others.


That's what was so cool on this deal. I knew going in that these types of ventures are risky at best. Seeing it work out for you was a lot of fun to be a part of. Plus I got free cigars!


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

@Bigjohn I just mailed it out, hope you get a good one. I put your funds to good use, thank you.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

reading articles on these things

dang, explains why they were so hard to get


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

A quick reminder for those that haven’t mailed out the coin yet, please do NOT open the shipping box it comes in. As I will be sending them to get graded, the grading company requires that they come in original boxes US mint shipped them in. 

Please post your tracking numbers here or PM me so I get pinged when packages start showing up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

I promised to run a raffle so here it goes. everyone who signed up and tried was included in the raffle regardless of the result. A premium fiver with an Opus X, 2 EZ, TAA exclussive 2019 Crown Heads and a Liga 9 is the raffle prize....... .........goes to.................. drum roll.......... @Olecharlie

And honorable mention second-place 6-er goes to........drum roll.......,. @SecretAsianMan



















I really appreciate everyone's work! Thank you for trying! I might run another buy offer in the future if something else looks really exciting. There are hundreds of products that US mint comes out with but most are rather boring. Usually there are are least a couple each year that excite me and fit well in the kids' collection.

WINNERS, PLEASE PM YOUR MAILING ADDRESS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

prize....... .........goes to.................. drum roll.......... @Olecharlie

What, get outta town, you kidding me lol, Luv it! PM headed your way, Thanks BigJohn a bundle!


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Congrats to both winners


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

Congrats!!! Those are some tasty looking prizes.


----------



## Flawlessly (Oct 3, 2017)

Bigjohn said:


> A quick reminder for those that haven't mailed out the coin yet, please do NOT open the shipping box it comes in. As I will be sending them to get graded, the grading company requires that they come in original boxes US mint shipped them in.
> 
> Please post your tracking numbers here or PM me so I get pinged when packages start showing up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The package was out for delivery today but still not shows up, I guess I will keep waiting. Once it arrives I will send it out to you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Flawlessly said:


> The package was out for delivery today but still not shows up, I guess I will keep waiting. Once it arrives I will send it out to you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Deliveries can sometimes be delayed this time a year, holiday season. Delivery drivers are super busy, I've seen them throw packages over the fence or leave them on the steps in a hurry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod (Nov 23, 2017)

Mine showed up late this afternoon, hopefully I get it back out on Friday.


----------



## SecretAsianMan (Mar 2, 2019)

Whaaaat? Are you serious? I didn't even do anything to help lol. You sure you don't want to give to someone more deserving?


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

SecretAsianMan said:


> Whaaaat? Are you serious? I didn't even do anything to help lol. You sure you don't want to give to someone more deserving?


No preference was given to the winners. Everything was fair and square, done raffle style via a randomizer. You did your best, you signed up as per the rules, thus, were included in the raffle. Send me your shipping address and maybe get a scratch off ticket 
That said, I don't care who I send it to. Whatever address you give me is the address where I'll send it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Landed safely, thanks again @Bigjohn for these great smokes!


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> Landed safely, thanks again @Bigjohn for these great smokes!


Enjoy man!

This is all wrapped up, thanks everyone for helping out! Sorry this was a bit of a cluster, you guys went straight to the pro league with this release, they aren't always that tough.

US Mint does release a winner every now and again. I buy some that end up flipping as well, which is fine because I still enjoy it. Anyway, next time a new release grabs my attention, I may post a similar offer. Thanks again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Between Covid, family happenings, job change, and many other things, I definitely haven’t been active for a few months. Can barely get a cigar in once a week. I am still around, just not active.

Anyway, it’s been a year and the US Mint is getting ready to release another coin that I will be after so stay tuned for round 2.

I don’t expect this coin to be nearly as hot as last year since allowed mintage is significantly higher than the last one but because household limit is still 1, I expect demand to be very high out of the gate. 

This will be a very similar process as last year, I will still compensate every BOTL that can help me out via $$$ or cigars. I do expect the site to crash, same as last year, and the time commitment will probably be around 30 minutes. I still need to figure out pricing but know for a fact that compensation will be no less than $50, over and above me reimbursing you for all product and shipping cost. 

Look through this thread for a refresher, especially if you are new to this. Happy to answer any questions. Stay tuned for details 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon (Sep 29, 2020)

Huh, interesting. What the hell, I'll support another PNWer :smile2:
*Sun Grown Pilon - 1 coin
*


----------

